# Home theatre layout



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Where are the doors to the room?


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

It's hard to look at that drawing since it's not to scale. Looks like Excel? If you made the cell width the same number of pixels as the row height, it'd look correct. 

But you sound like you have a similar room to me. Walk out basement, not dedicated space. Here's an early on plan view of mine. The seating and such has changed, but the room size/shape didn't


I didn't do it, but most guys say you should have your rears behind the seating by a few feet. I went with an Epson 5030 with a 110" screen. I could have gone wider due to my seating distance, but was limited on width.

Another good link is this projector calculator. http://www.projectorcentral.com/Epson-PowerLite_Home_Cinema_5030UB-projection-calculator-pro.htm

It's for my Epson, but you can change the PJ and mess with the distances.

Good luck and post your progress!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## mamalone00 (Jun 1, 2016)

You are correct on multiple fronts. It is in Excel and similar to your space. It has walls on 3 sides with the open wall being to the right of the screen. There will be a pool or other gaming table to the right of this area and then an bar area. We want to keep the furniture up a against the walls so it feels more open and easier access in and out with the pool table in the middle of the basement. I realize we could move the projector to west wall and have speakers behind couch allowing for better surround but that goes against the other plan.

Thanks! I am in the rough in state currently with drywall arriving next week. It will be a while before completed.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Said it before (many times), and I'll say it again.

The speakers DO NOT go behind the seating. The only reason for such is when there is absolutely no other choice.


Surround speakers should go directly alongside the seating, facing each other (creates a null) approximately 6' above the floor when you have an 8' ceiling.

Front L&R speakers should be no more than 8' apart, ideally pulled away from the front wall approximately 1' and tweeters aimed to the center of the seating area, ideally at ear level.


Center channel should obviously go in the center front and be aimed at the center of the seating area, ideally at ear level.

Subwoofer should be in the front 1/3 of the room.


For those that want to argue, this IS the way it was designed by Dolby Labs.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ktkelly said:


> Said it before (many times), and I'll say it again.
> 
> The speakers DO NOT go behind the seating. The only reason for such is when there is absolutely no other choice.
> 
> ...


You're assuming a standard 5.1 system and while it is true the surround speakers go on the side, in a 6.1 and higher there are indeed rear speakers


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Bob Sanders said:


> You're assuming a standard 5.1 system and while it is true the surround speakers go on the side, in a 6.1 and higher there are indeed rear speakers


I agree.. 

But truth be told, rarely does the average home have a large enough room to warrant more than a 5.1 system.

The idea behind 6.1, 7.1, 10.2 and 12.2, etc, etc, was to address these much larger rooms.


Basically, if you don't have two, three, or more rows of seating, a 5.1 system will do the job just fine.

Besides that, there's a bonus since you can generally use the two unused channels of a 6.1 and up AVR for a second zone, or third (room/s) that can work independently of the "theater".


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

Bob Sanders said:


> You're assuming a standard 5.1 system and while it is true the surround speakers go on the side, in a 6.1 and higher there are indeed rear speakers


That's interesting to see. I have been made to feel bad before about my seating being in line with my 5.1 back two speakers.

I'll tell them to shove it next time :wink2:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

NickTheGreat said:


> That's interesting to see. I have been made to feel bad before about my seating being in line with my 5.1 back two speakers.
> 
> I'll tell them to shove it next time :wink2:



Nah, you can just let them know how little they do know. But do it nicely, or not. :devil3:


----------



## brownann74 (May 18, 2017)

How many threate in home?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

All these suggestions aren't valid if the OP wants to go with Dolby Atmos.

https://www.dolby.com/us/en/guide/dolby-atmos-speaker-setup/7-1-2-setups.html


----------

